# Winnipeg, Canada



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeK-UHBU8AA3lYe.jpg


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeK2E4WVMAAR3S9.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeK2E4ZUwAA2pOe.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeK2E4XUQAAkj5A.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeJtmmkVMAAzmmd.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeJtmmlV0AAmnEk.jpg
@wpgpolice
A couple foot patrol officers made this 1978 Ford patrol car very happy today by putting her back in service for the afternoon! She’s out all weekend as part of Doors Open. #heritage #wpgmuseum #policemuseum









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeJeyfJVQAAxhfA.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeJQA3vU0AA5PoC.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeI5OjHVMAA-Ydn.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeP39JDV0AAoVXj.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DePxB6sV4AAsCeu.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DePxB60V4AE5tP6.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DePxB67VwAEpM2f.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeKB_eDUQAIu71H.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeKB_eVUwAAF4Rv.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeJztlzU0AAg9Ej.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeJFfZLVwAYx9wo.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dd_6DJAUwAEvHfI.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeKdCJgVAAE0lRV.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DdUuzL2VQAAh8OH.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DX3BTwPVwAEdv61.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DXkPU4oU0AAOPbG.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DXjkEQ5VMAAV7Sd.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DXiwmESVQAAHo5w.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DU4LkIhVAAAMTww.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DUK_xFcU8AAR_k7.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DT8rJ5YVoAABuGa.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DT6tnZLV4AII445.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTMXriBVMAEESqj.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTDsisKVwAAgZKP.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTCeZkoU0AAYtCC.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DSi6ivaVAAEuek0.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQS7EamUMAA5Wil.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQJA0UHU8AAkmee.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DP-wbHCVQAAy2Sc.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DP5HLD5UQAAlNTl.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DPpjDKLV4AMtVEu.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DPcLiqlUIAYFoqQ.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DPaBuzoVQAUZ9Vm.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOxgbtrUQAAuthq.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DOsr4ooU8AAPBac.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DONRGqrVwAAbw6X.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DN9q_LIVQAA6T1D.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DM2961dUEAAYTWc.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DM1U5WTVwAATVM7.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKrieJjUQAAruVQ.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKrDtxfU8AAnpgk.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKc93LnUEAA9v8P.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKX25GxVwAEIwmC.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKVW3HuU8AACrWR.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKNyRaXV4AIeBC1.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEyuLDKUIAAzMth.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCT6o5WVYAENDJW.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBw9Eg9UQAAwkI1.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBXIhjUVwAAu8Hw.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBVF5aaUIAA8ma9.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAwo25fUIAEgVpV.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DACL2GtU0AAemei.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_4IskNUAAEu8f5.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_o4czPUIAAehnJ.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_eupSWWAAEVk_8.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-g5R6hU0AE7AtI.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-RhIBjUwAA6CqZ.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5SwjUPUcAAgC8i.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3tEJzEVMAAC8L_.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3MEpjFUYAAEtWG.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3BmyegUUAA75Cd.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C28r8WTUcAANXfK.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C23fKpPUkAEncA3.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2oJ3EIUcAIw8LR.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C15l7BwVQAAXvxV.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyJoEorVIAAcY9b.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cvsm9h6VIAQGgEk.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvoW1v1UMAAO_hc.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvipCF7UAAAiozG.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpG9R90VUAA8bdg.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cn7ST9KVIAApRbp.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cl2Bz58VEAAf-sT.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CluQGgDVAAATxD_.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClexNAgVYAEEcZk.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSV4RviUAAA2uX2.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSDp91EUsAAVkWX.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CR4gZT9UcAAQlmA.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQ10G0xUYAEwzdM.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8yt_MmCMAAd37M.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8Fp2urCIAAJZDr.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/By5IoPnCAAEX9It.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BybElHGCAAABAfT.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ByQ_amPCEAAOKft.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bx8OtlbIYAAft3H.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bx0p6eHIAAAQkp_.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BxqcOu9IgAAcJME.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bf6gFWXCIAED-m-.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Be3kBqPCEAEzRmW.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BeyKhpNCYAAj0_s.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Annual dinner event for 1200 on the river 

The 2018 version of the Table for 1,200 More outdoor dinner will be held on the River Walk at The Forks today at 7-9 p.m.

As is the case every year, the location of the dinner was kept secret until Saturday afternoon. It is always held at an accessible location in central Winnipeg.

Guests at the 365-metre long table "must dress for a ‘Winnipeg White Out’ theme – this means that everyone must wear white from head to ankle; footwear is exempt," the event's website stated.

Table For 1,200 More is produced by Storefront Manitoba, an organization that works to advance the awareness and appreciation of architecture and design.

http://www.tablefor1200more.ca/









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeNO9vyVMAAnBpO.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeNO9v6VMAAk5sc.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeNO9vZUQAIAEtt.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeNO9vnU0AI906p.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeKzPlWU0AM8YCV.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeKog_bUQAAk1NI.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeKog7zV4AAPVyb.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeKog_uUQAAc_9v.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeKog_iVMAA_iFD.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

390 On the River Condominiums


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeTuTgzVQAALzWU.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeUHKw4UQAcZ4HL.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeUf-ecUwAAUza3.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeUqV1RVwAASg5V.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

JAMES ARMSTRONG RICHARDSON INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT - César Pelli http://pcparch.com/project/new-airport-terminal-building-and-parkad









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DK7BjRQV4AAATRu.jpg:large










http://mmmgrouplimited.com/wp-conte...ect_Airports_WinnipegJamesArmstrongIntrn1.jpg









http://www.entuitive.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/7584CK_2x1.jpg









http://www.entuitive.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/5394CK_2x2.jpg









http://www.entuitive.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/5879CK_3x2.jpg









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6234/6303972057_26ff5a54ca_b.jpg










https://www.ilight-tech.com/wp-cont...ipeg-International-Airport-iLight-Tech-01.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

RBC Convention Centre









http://www.ehc-global.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Americas-Canada-RBC-Convention-Centre-01.jpg









https://www.conventioncentrescanada.../RBC-Convention-Centre-Exterior-1800x1000.jpg









https://res.cloudinary.com/simplevi...ntre0_9b65cee5-5056-a36f-23f11a33c0a83c85.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7115/26706490610_42bde6d947_b.jpg









https://i0.wp.com/www.sbrc.ca/wp-co.../RBC-Convention-Centre-02.jpg?resize=1024,530


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

201 Portage - tallest building









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6018/5970518100_b334deb99a_b.jpg









http://www.winnipegarchitecture.ca/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/201Portage_nightshot.jpg









http://www.winnipegarchitecture.ca/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/201_PortageAvenue_ThreeQuarter.jpg


















http://winnipeglovehate.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/north-main1(pp_w768_h510).jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DeVsH1HWkAAG9D_.jpg
@DanHarperPhoto


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

> 62M is a 41-unit residential development located at the edge of downtown Winnipeg and the Red River. Compressed between a freeway and the backs of neighbouring properties, the site was considered undesirable due to restricted views and a lack of street frontage. Lifted up on 35’ high stilts, the project overcomes the limitations of its surroundings with an iconic form and unprecedented sightlines.
> 
> The two storey, circular building is both spatially efficient and cost-effective. As a whole, the 360° plan provides the widest possible perimeter for glass with the smallest amount of exterior envelope to construct. In addition, all 40 units have identical, pie-shaped layouts that simplify assembly. Each 610 s.f. suite is arranged so that the entry and utility spaces occupy the narrow end, closest to the circulation core. This configuration frees the remaining square footage for a flexible, open living area that culminates in an expansive wall of floor to ceiling glass.
> 
> ...


Edit


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Red River College downtown campus








https://cdnarchitect.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/600_redriver_1.jpg









http://ckpeng.com/wp-content/themes...om/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/RED-RIVER-3.jpg









https://www.nemetschek.com/fileadmi...bilder/Vectorworks_Red_River_College/RRC5.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/2/1379/1428372337_b5817e64e6_b.jpg


RRC Paterson GlobalFoods Institute









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7545/15831771832_5e84f7a860_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7231/7245116486_b3faf653a3_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4603/28070116549_a727929ca0_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8110/8550427254_3122d3035d_b.jpg









http://winnipeglovehate.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/8491284606_caf3d22673_b(pp_w768_h512).jpg









http://winnipeglovehate.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/8490184197_2c100b9bba_b.jpg









https://farm8.static.flickr.com/7194/27045989072_41a10f7140_b.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Source: yoshigrams https://www.instagram.com/yoshigrams/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edit


----------



## in'sauga (Nov 19, 2004)

The diversity in the architectural styles in Winnipeg is truly spectacular. I absolutely love this small city. I can't wait to visit it again some time. I love the preservation of history in Winnipeg. The only thing missing is it's old city hall which was so gorgeous. Good job Winnipeg!!


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*UNIVERSITY OF WINNIPEG RICHARDSON COLLEGE FOR THE ENVIRONMENT AND SCIENCE COMPLEX*









https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5312/5912808465_104f4e37df_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5039/5912808813_ddf2b43ddd_b.jpg










https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/05de8f8e8c65e0b3d572d890f4590b1f.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/cc1b6aea2245dc251ad4cbbdcf0d8422.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/ff4d4e34cd773cd6070b2d6d3eb5e73c.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/20031a3fdda350d6bb6db7719ac20f2a.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/df7fc8e0bb3ccd7a12a4340d6936f82a.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/7/6012/5913369710_094fe4e718_b.jpg
]


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*UNIVERSITY OF WINNIPEG*









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...065_213289376068317_4949346490288963584_n.jpg



























https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...76305_209276009801919_20866471542390784_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...540_114809475858663_7880409705552543744_n.jpg








https://static1.squarespace.com/static/50e1b9c6e4b015296ce398f6/t/52fbfbc1e4b060243dd7884e/1392245698437/Buhler+Centre









https://static.panoramio.com.storage.googleapis.com/photos/large/41763982.jpg










https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...479912659274/buhlercentre_15.jpg?format=1000w









https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...48/1479912659377/460-6-enter.jpg?format=1000w









https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...479912456034/buhlercentre_13.jpg?format=1000w

UNIVERSITY OF WINNIPEG AXWORTHY HEALTH & RECPLEX








https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...ideshow/579e60090bfc852e5c52c9e4e8479729.jpeg


















https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/558f59cdc6d2b47ca3651ac39fa8e8ee.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/8f50bdd5bf5d1a428f5a576742c7d865.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/636d28ccf072aa6b17c4b0bb89bfa5bc.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/74ba6cd07a126886af0901ad5b3a99c8.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/7edc4983da729a44cbd4c78a47f31810.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...lideshow/38b8e46332f49d1cf29e73db2abd6fc9.jpg









https://www.numberten.com/modules/m...ideshow/29b6404685d07c0ee02f2eae8a86fc10.jpeg

University of Winnipeg Commons








http://eppsiepman.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/FEATURE-DSC_0992-adj-800x600.jpg









http://www.bridgmancollaborative.ca/uploads/9/4/6/5/9465877/170918jcy-7459-edit_orig.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*The Avenue on Portage by 5468796 Architecture*

https://www.dezeen.com/2013/05/15/the-avenue-on-portage-by-5468796-architecture/

Two commercial buildings in Winnipeg have been converted into an apartment block with mirrored balconies that stick out like open drawers.



































































































https://scontent.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn....=0c805b8fb18bfbd4d02af9b908400715&oe=5BB59E96









https://scontent.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn....=356f09d0a4cd7ecc47ed6c90daaefa4e&oe=5B7A449F


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...8/0700/0067/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1415418593









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...8/0700/006a/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1415418604









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...8/0700/0068/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1415418614









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...8/0700/0066/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1415418638









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...8/0700/006b/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1415418674









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...slideshow/Centre_Village_JB_06.jpg?1370730138









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...slideshow/Centre_Village_JB_03.jpg?1370730015









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...slideshow/Centre_Village_JB_01.jpg?1370730187









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...slideshow/Centre_Village_JB_19.jpg?1370730184









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...5/0700/03b1/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560731









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...5/0700/03b3/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560728









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...5/0700/03b7/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560734








https://images.adsttc.com/media/images/5013/7ca9/28ba/0d15/0700/03b4/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560738









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...5/0700/03b0/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560741









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...5/0700/03b2/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560745









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...5/0700/03b5/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560748









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...5/0700/03b6/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560752









https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...5/0700/03b8/slideshow/stringio.jpg?1414560755









https://patkau.ca/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/skating-shelters_18_full-1626x1080.jpg









https://patkau.ca/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/skating-shelters_02-1427x1080.jpg









https://patkau.ca/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/skating-shelters_07_crop-1783x1080.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edit dead links


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dex_jXjUEAAterS.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dey61ZdUcAAp3Nt.jpg:large


















https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...661_167594613936917_7930001627040186368_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...78_1914898498548342_6744609211897872384_n.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://scontent.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn....=e4454917a95db496a857e5d116e2f8f9&oe=5B770119


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

http://cpl-network.s3.amazonaws.com/app/uploads/winnipeg/2018/05/30144342/Winnipeg_soccer-pitch.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edit dead links


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Construction for the first Downtown Pop-Up Park has now begun at the Hargrave St. at Portage Ave. location








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfBc9wBW0AAFO1q.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfBc9wCW0AAC0PL.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfBc9v9WkAAV0ue.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfCqoiMVQAAEVnU.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfCqoiLVAAIwVP9.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfDijASX4AUXSRd.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/De2bJt_XkAA3ej0.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...405_387152178457169_1435766945252114432_n.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://scontent.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn....=350ed56fec8a3da5f8fe1cb5c44b12a4&oe=5BBA5DF2









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...03_2082828218707051_6034525167953117184_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...387_173719753320698_7652923700408221696_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...76_2051472348513238_5285986782863687680_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...185_378865332613893_3113269089603158016_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...9610_378283209350169_897522369566867456_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...2993_184015332430656_219931617232158720_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...563_203157797179816_3144903370574135296_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...317_449056482184873_8364946874842480640_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...199_224573535017371_2567192593809014784_n.jpg









https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...8504_231809884218165_266995018458202112_n.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DffeEGrU0AAWXpK.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dff4-GZV4AA8EOw.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dff5A8KVMAI4Avm.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dfan8XdUwAU9rqR.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dfan8XQV4AAGKsE.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfVOKWzVMAADSuw.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfHS2FXUEAAnOhg.jpg


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfFzqlPUYAERPQo.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfbA98xXUAIQsdP.jpg:large


----------



## prokosko (Feb 10, 2013)

Winnipeg the coldest major city in Canada? I looks lovely.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes it get quite cold!


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://instagram.fybz2-1.fna.fbcdn...826_248458892592379_6213562872551702528_n.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edit dead links


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edit dead links


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edit dead links


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DgEkn7aUEAEt3eb.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DgEkpsDV4AIQqz1.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edit dead links


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Edit dead links


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

by prymachok Flickr









by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1760/42725046061_3a8fc13e24_b.jpg[/img
by prymachok Flickr
[img]https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1724/42007245434_7690484512_b.jpg
by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr








by prymachok Flickr


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Winnipeg | Josh Lavallee (@yoshigrams) on Instagram


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

New murals as part of the 2017 Wall-to-Wall festival

Muruals at The Forks in Winnipeg



























https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ece-images/f36/life/article36222763.ece/BINARY/w780/Winnipeg3.JPG

New West Hotel in Winnipeg's North End



























https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DLAM5-LVwAAkPik.jpg

A series of back lane murals featuring the beautiful creatures of North Manitoba









https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ec...36222758.ece/BINARY/w1100/Cover-Winnipeg8.JPG









https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ece-images/a92/life/article36222768.ece/BINARY/w1100/Winnipeg9.JPG









https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ece-images/5ff/life/article36222765.ece/BINARY/w1100/Winnipeg5.JPG









https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ece-images/7bf/life/article36222760.ece/BINARY/w1100/Winnipeg1.JPG









https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ec...article36225295.ece/BINARY/w1100/murals02.JPG









https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ec...article36225296.ece/BINARY/w1100/murals03.JPG









https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ec...article36225298.ece/BINARY/w1100/murals05.JPG









https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/ec...article36225299.ece/BINARY/w1100/murals07.JPG









https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-iLMn8BMq...3H66fud5KrYMw_6eeIgCLcBGAs/s1600/P9254113.jpg









https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-aLbkiHHE...Z2lmvqM1EoSl6pgq05gCLcBGAs/s1600/P9254092.jpg









https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MpjGwZjU...LOk2FkxIGviE9ZJXJ8QACLcBGAs/s640/P9254073.jpg

Bike lanes:









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dg1HFE9VMAItwTH.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dg1HFE6UwAAWisp.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dg1HFE7UYAEhTsS.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DgzAxm7UcAAIBvz.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DgzAxlNVAAACfyF.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DgzAxm5U8AAQ7Fp.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dg6F0-uU8AI1pQ1.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dg48P5SUwAAyD2v.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dg3pqGKV4AATNkk.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dg0O3-oUYAAySr4.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

This is kind of a hidden gem in downtown Winnipeg, the new Upper Fort Garry Provincial Park. The park outlines where the old Fort Gary used to be, the only remaining feature is the original gate on the north end of the park.

The coolest feature of the park is the western edge's 400 foot heritage wall that displays thousands of LED pixel lights and puts on a light and sound show that you can initiate from your phone, check on the youtube videos below.

http://www.upperfortgarry.com/









http://www.doorsopenwinnipeg.ca/wp-content/uploads/DJI_0070.JPG-660x440.jpeg


















https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8SwiKIP_...JrV09OooIJ64VU-dxjFYJgCLcBGAs/s1600/pic+5.jpg









https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-o7faoitm...6FVKlGDnlnWW5CRznRBlACLcBGAs/s1600/pic+11.jpg













> More than 400 feet of steel and light, the Wall marks the height, depth and location of Upper Fort Garry’s west wall, which was demolished in the 1880s. Its layers scribe three continuous lines tracing the history of western Canada and of Upper Fort Garry. Viewing from left to right, the imagery begins with First Nations, Métis, and the fur trade. It then portrays European settlers and the events surrounding Red River’s entry into Canada. Finally, it depicts the remaking of the prairies, the building of Winnipeg, and the development of northern Manitoba.
> 
> *Now Playing + Start a Show*
> New for 2018. Find out the currently playing show on the wall, and initiate a show, directly from your device. As more stories are added to the Wall’s video library, step back and have fun cueing up your choice to light up the thousands of LED pixels.


*Upper Fort Garry Sound and Light Show Art Installation* 0:042 preview
_The 400 foot long Manitoba Liquor & Lotteries Heritage Wall was designed using multiple stacked layers of undulating steel, and with over 7,000 programmable LEDs, tells the history of the Fort and western Canada in unprecedented and never-before-seen ways_. 





0:036 preview





*A brief look into how the Upper Fort Garry Heritage Wall was made* 05:55
227439154

*Upper Fort Garry - sound & light show amateur video* 04:59





Eventually the heritage wall will be the exterior wall to an interpretive centre that will be built on the site.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

@TheForks









@brent_bellamy


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Ben Waterworth (@nyc55david) on Instagram: “Oh hai Winnipeg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn9veSxnrMm/?taken-by=khammyp


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Source:tourismwinnipegTrue North Square in progress. One could say 242 Hargrave (which frames the Public Plaza) is ahead of the curve. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn_ukHAl0te/?taken-by=tourismwinnipeg













































architecture49Some of the beautiful details at @truenorthsquare captured by Tom Arban. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn9HhfvAvhj/?taken-by=architecture49









Brandon Lee (@brandon.lee.07) on Instagram: “The design of these new skyscrapers look amazing
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn6wqCnBudy/?taken-by=brandon.lee.07


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Willow Creative (@willowcreativeca) on Instagram: “The beautiful Winnipeg cityscape.









(@brenda_mcburnie) on Instagram









L I Z • T R A N (@liz.tran) on Instagram: “Bonne Nuit Blanche









Dr. Cory Fogel DDS (@drcoryfogel) on Instagram: “Best of luck to all the students and school staff starting off a fresh year today









Yoko (@yokotranslator) on Instagram









Marc Anthony (@marcanle) on Instagram: “The peg. #winnipeg”









Del Pannu (@pannudel) on Instagram









Brady Corps (@thecanadiancorps) on Instagram









&#55349;&#56902;&#55349;&#56935;&#55349;&#56926;&#55349;&#56936;&#55349;&#56937;&#55349;&#56925;&#55349;&#56926;&#55349;&#56931;&#55349;&#56922; (@gyk26) on Instagram









&#55349;&#56902;&#55349;&#56935;&#55349;&#56926;&#55349;&#56936;&#55349;&#56937;&#55349;&#56925;&#55349;&#56926;&#55349;&#56931;&#55349;&#56922; (@gyk26) on Instagram









&#55349;&#56902;&#55349;&#56935;&#55349;&#56926;&#55349;&#56936;&#55349;&#56937;&#55349;&#56925;&#55349;&#56926;&#55349;&#56931;&#55349;&#56922; (@gyk26) on Instagram









Anthony (@ant_abr) on Instagram: “South Winnipeg 7AM









Christopher Paetkau (@christopher.paetkau) on Instagram









Christopher Paetkau (@christopher.paetkau) on Instagram









April Carandang (@peggrammer) on Instagram









April Carandang (@peggrammer) on Instagram









Ian Peters (@ianmitchellp) on Instagram









Ian Peters (@ianmitchellp) on Instagram









(@roi.jones) on Instagram









Kathleen Tibayan-Patacsil (@aspiringkat) on Instagram: “201 Portage









Fabricio Paulo Melo (@fabriciopm) on Instagram









Tara Patterson &#55357;&#56740;✨ (@_tara_michelle_) on Instagram









Nilo Manalo (@nilomanalo) on Instagram


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

@DanHarperPhoto
The white stuff falling outside right now is beautiful but check out this #Aerial photo of #Winnipeg I took just two days ago! @TourismWPG @TravelManitoba @DowntownWpgBIZ @CMHR_News @TheForks
https://twitter.com/DanHarperPhoto/status/1047571894944354304


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Abdul Koroma&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56817;&#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56806; on Instagram









Abdul Koroma&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56817;&#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56806; on Instagram


















@TourismWPG
A big congrats to our two Capture your #Winnipeg 2018 Photo Contest winners, Gavin Orobko (1st place; @CMHR photo) & April Carandang (runner-up; Canada Day at @TheForks). 
https://twitter.com/TourismWPG/status/1047888187585187842









@EDWinnipeg
From the heart at Portage and Main to True North Square to the Manitoba Legislative Building, downtown Winnipeg on beautifully sunny morning in October is pretty awesome.
https://twitter.com/EDWinnipeg/status/1047950478833844225


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Mike McCaffrey (@mikemccaf) on Instagram









Mike McCaffrey (@mikemccaf) on Instagram


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://twitter.com/brittdales/status/1073756909889601536









https://twitter.com/A_L_Styles/status/1073390576874258432









https://twitter.com/A_L_Styles/status/1072296307262414848









https://twitter.com/DowntownPeggy/status/1071809316888477698









Sema TAŞ (@sematas490) on Instagram









Lindsay Reid (@lindsayreid.photo) on Instagram









Winnipeg Airport (@ywgairport) on Instagram









@colindb.bnw on Instagram









(@rcwinnipeg) on Instagram


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

(@jyqc001) on Instagram









(@jyqc001) on Instagram









(@lily.fortes) on Instagram









(@lily.fortes) on Instagram








(@lily.fortes) on Instagram








(@lily.fortes) on Instagram








(@lily.fortes) on Instagram







(@lily.fortes) on Instagram








NORTHLORE | Botanical Bodycare (@northlore) on Instagram









(@anthony_urso) on Instagram








(@anthony_urso) on Instagram








(@anthony_urso) on Instagram








Brandi White (@brandibchillin) on Instagram








Jerry (@metufer) on Instagram








Woodsy (@tannerwoods_) on Instagram








Unique Photography (@uniquephotographywpg) on Instagram








(@tanveer_gill) on Instagram








Jimmy Chau | &#55357;&#56525;Winnipeg (@jichau) on Instagram








(@tanveer_gill) on Instagram


----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow nice pics and great tour of Canada's sixth best skyline Winnipeg guy


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://twitter.com/EDWinnipeg/status/1074689478206386182








Julie Kentner (@kentnerjulie) on Instagram


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/kevindoan.jpg/p/Bbb9lsRghKg/









https://www.instagram.com/kevindoan.jpg/p/BbZXX40AjiN/









https://www.instagram.com/kevindoan.jpg/p/BbKwG7jARgx/









https://www.instagram.com/kevindoan.jpg/p/BawfuJ2gF1X/









https://www.instagram.com/kevindoan.jpg/p/Bal10YYgVAy/









https://www.instagram.com/kevindoan.jpg/p/Bab2r3wg7iu/









https://www.instagram.com/global_winnipeg/p/BfHbFwWAr9m/









https://www.instagram.com/rampantscyther/p/BduuROxgzMZ/









https://www.instagram.com/rampantscyther/p/BYR7KzGgLXm/









https://www.instagram.com/helix3304/p/BgFes8dgMbP/









https://www.instagram.com/helix3304/p/Bh78O_MlYpq/



























https://www.instagram.com/p/BpDNLX2HQCZ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BpJEk51HQNS/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfKhMTUAbtF/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnj3_BKh8D1/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf6qrqFjIra/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BgCytFpjDjv/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BakzTnajzih/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BpPdgNwgEPi/









https://www.instagram.com/amandahoplock/p/BlelPpxn8D7/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrjEVCrAOyJ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrjGppZAkbb/









https://twitter.com/A_L_Styles/status/1075201650229477377









https://twitter.com/A_L_Styles/status/1074850073417273344









https://twitter.com/A_L_Styles/status/1073390576874258432









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq7OwXlAYjb/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrVpkLOAUSM/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrTjXxCguN8/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrTAjoKgLJ9/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrRZKMEATl4/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrJIoJBADHn/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrG1LHKHVVn/


----------



## Rixos (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrqQgG4gq9w/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrvJ3K0HEcC/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Brwd5pXAN3W/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrwqaPKg70T/









view-source:https://www.instagram.com/p/BrwtvaJAfdK/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7XEeenlUu/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bj6Q4nrHHcn/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BhmUahgHpDb/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Br0Zky6Apz1/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Br60-L3jCvB/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Br3kWlgj3d0/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BXswG-IgJF6/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4826/45614152055_9cbbcb31de_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7827/44710287000_778df484e9_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4867/31291283527_911dbb72aa_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7806/45608618275_222b9c541d_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4881/46461667702_3e56a7c3eb_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7884/46513702731_51a6a82396_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4904/46513691031_45749ab003_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7880/44696426030_498c3460c1_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7903/32640430908_0584c0d58e_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4857/46501538341_294c23ce1e_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7864/31561662457_44b06340db_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4884/31561690027_97a0c13454_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7880/44658221500_d27517c19b_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7900/45732055384_85e8c6f1ae_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7895/45732053464_a77347f314_b.jpg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsXR686AvTD/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsVY6gpgjUu/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Br8yM7Ljbxh/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Br-_dLHjisB/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsHnxHXDmja/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsTvtpXjizX/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsIrqLNAlLY/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsTeRDjAsl7/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsLnWpMgCcG/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsLwPnjAjxe/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsMHxK3gXEo/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsMUOLXHb0_/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsM1jFngXfF/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsKVoBGAvU4/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsNqnUwAuqj/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsMXVh0AMdm/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsMlbk3A0Md/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsBcWWRg0JM/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Br5vgGIloON/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtRR7Qcl6mD/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BtR3JxIn5JK/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BtO15ULALAe/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BtJnv1sgczq/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BtJJ8n_Asfd/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

@DanHarperPhoto
The @RRMTrail looks incredible while it winds around the river bends. No wonder it's officially the longest skating trail in the world!!!









The @RBCConvCtreWpg commands a massive 2 block area and takes over the downtown landscape covered in beautiful white in the winter! 









The @truenorthsquare looks extra nice from the air with their new(ish) @scotiabank logo on the side.









Thanks to it’s colourful colours, the @Richardson_INTL #RichardsonInnovationCentre is the most colourful thing in the #Winnipeg winter landscape.









The start of the @RRMTrail is massively active! A great source of #Winter #exercise! 









skaters and walkers on the @RRMTrail 









And here at the end of the @RRMTrail it might not be as active as the start but they have one of the coolest #warminghuts!


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvErOHKDIdR/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BvC-tGaD8U8/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BvCCFILDPP4/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bu_e1gejywA/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bu87gVljlwV/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bu0M0SIjFWV/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Butbg-HDi90/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BuefWkMjL8B/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BuZOjLXD7bO/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Btt1u6UDlsy/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BtjFXFLhB0k/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Aerial view of the oxbow (which is a U-shaped bend in the course of a river) that surrounds Kingston Crescent. What a stunning ������ by @wiliga 
https://twitter.com/Ludwick_W/status/1108556866504871936









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bacheson/47385679452/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bacheson/47385634412/in/dateposted/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rudidueckphotography/32477858047/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/moeasrarcanada/33541696868/sizes/h/

Cranes!








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/47339299192/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/moeasrarcanada/46476695705/sizes/h/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvUUt02Aqrv/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BvUSg_zjyJQ/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxAGpAlAYVk/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwzdss9l0dW/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwlHPHkgGmi/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxwCIOCnIxY/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxuZ5PGAn-O/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxn2w87AILX/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxpcwe_g000/

















































https://www.instagram.com/justadeadlyguy/

































https://www.instagram.com/justinmyjeep/

































https://www.instagram.com/anthony_urso/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwYWi09Ht4G/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn8yVOQhuy7/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq1e_sfgPJs/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt8w1glBgiA/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxACgaUge-O/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw5xR9Fgl8r/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwrvgkhAI-g/

















https://www.instagram.com/anthony_urso/









https://twitter.com/JennArndt/status/1129940872320176134









https://twitter.com/JennArndt/status/1128107466942758913









https://twitter.com/EDWinnipeg/status/1118891936201396225









https://twitter.com/YWGairport/status/1105897613168181248
Winnipeg Airport


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxvpNgqBcNg/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxYZ8XVBa2A/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxVzSrnBLem/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxwDSxmgEbr/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx4B0GMgYtZ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BvpJCmVgFP1/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx42vI2gfpp/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx27EC0JQT_/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx6Sy2zJah-/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx2cCWmh0Ks/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx2aVIGJ6Rv/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx46pHSgd-f/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx5QHHvhec4/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx6XGLhAv_Hv-uKv_YPAF-KYXQLI_utGjdTrhM0/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx4-nv-glLw/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx6VzalA4Hr/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzQgIRiglEp/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzRwaGUgYTx/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzPBxKDgK-7/









https://www.instagram.com/yoshigrams/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Byscw4bAeH6/









https://www.instagram.com/p/ByLDWBmg-oH/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzODe8Wg5Qy/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzCTqr9AzIv/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzCh0yqAVan/

















https://www.instagram.com/p/BzCOqRag7SI/

























https://www.instagram.com/p/BzLX-Axnfo1/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By-Z85bpcyq/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By9aTWOAj7Q/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bypmfh_gz6O/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By2z_DtgEj7/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By8SmOCAPzS/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By5rhjNgcJK/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By2SkvTAc9g/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By6QAeIJXV-/

















































https://www.instagram.com/dave_bosek/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By5NMQag6ZT/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By39En3h5mF/









https://www.instagram.com/p/By4D3JkAycD/









https://www.instagram.com/p/ByuVOkepCOe/









https://www.instagram.com/p/ByuVOkepCOe/









https://www.instagram.com/p/ByMH8jjge8v/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BySYt7_Au-H/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0Wulr1gL66/


----------



## SimpleSimon (Aug 17, 2003)

WpG_GuY said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B0Wulr1gL66/


Rest in peace Cesar Pelli.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0mAmFvnA6K/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0gfeBJAMc7/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B07Zxi3jm9a/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1AW5I6J6oO/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1AavqrnC3K/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1Bsd3pA6Yo/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B01XN3tgiGD/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B06FgvlABWi/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1B-OdlFJQx/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0qqz3IA2Bm/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B01BNFYJIYt/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B08e-6RAnJ6/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B067Qd5g7eQ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0675ckgZuk/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B07bmjTgRw5/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B08g2_Jg77K/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B08i7tQgh4R/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B09jJS8Ajdx/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0_So60gPE4/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0915k_AYcS/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B09uL3jngAk/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B09z18kg0wW/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B09z18kg0wW/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0ZuEDdAHsD/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B07WlI1HGEk/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B07hZUiASkn/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B035NljgPhl/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B06-YJcgBBp/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B06gq5phTTP/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B04o29sA-Z5/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B04o29sA-Z5/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B04o29sA-Z5/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0zmh-uAldf/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0sB-d6A2MT/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0sE7WfhJ_x/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0sFBSWBJkY/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0sFHZaBTba/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0878J4AoIu/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/anthony_urso/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1Ont17g_b-/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://twitter.com/DanHarperPhoto/status/1163958322694897664?s=20








https://twitter.com/DanHarperPhoto/status/1164791950488166402?s=20








https://twitter.com/DanHarperPhoto/status/1164984749410177024?s=20









https://www.facebook.com/danharperphoto/








https://www.facebook.com/danharperphoto/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1sFfCPAb3-/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2PWgH4ANPJ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1HZCgZg8fK/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1teEOogeWE/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1h-BYCgFVi/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1jagdggFKz/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1tg_OKgtoo/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1tiCBegTth/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B12S5khAgyT/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B16KvZKAS5U/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B16KvZKAS5U/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B16KvZKAS5U/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2IpuEdgV4b/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2QJLkegjVN/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1vGIGknBLA/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1v3xmJADPM/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1wgRP-A0Lh/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1mV1mwDbAm/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2F0SlVHBmY/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dEDdUnNZy/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B12QmY0F2mA/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B14HbNDA-CK/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/anthony_urso/









https://www.reddit.com/r/Winnipeg/comments/d5nbrv/train_to_winnipeg/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2JxDr0gab3/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2QNJd0g9Iu/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2QlMdvJAJH/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2SQv0RCmNH/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2WpFkVAuxz/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2WnEstAkjm/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2XOZ-0A0tY/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2WxPYrgUvg/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2WxKVEAwVF/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2cO4UcAaj9/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2fu6F5Ap5O/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dXoS5JnKG/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2cXyRQHVKu/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2o3UA0nwGz/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2AF3WZASKX/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2fiiTvg-8G/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2hVJkLn3Fh/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B17x-Pynlj_/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dHejFnAdt/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2owxNXAyTE/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2owxNXAyTE/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2o0x-zgRFJ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2o0x-zgRFJ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2osBdwAYYf/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz8Ka9rANK5/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzLm6HBgdBk/









https://www.instagram.com/p/ByHEtn2ggjo/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2ohWpEANMF/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2SfSmngchM/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1yjlypA4Xv/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2op65mgL5H/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2pUjJ8g24l/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2qME7qAnJl/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1xabJagv-7/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B1xabJagv-7/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B1xabJagv-7/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

trueviking said:


> it tops out next week,
> 
> some views from the top.


Source: trueviking


















https://www.instagram.com/p/B26vTqKgSTY/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3fEIjrgfHk/









Manitoba Legislative Building









Canadian Museum for Human Rights / Shaw Park / Esplanade Riel









Assiniboine Park Zoo









Assiniboine Park — Canada’s Diversity Gardens









Assiniboine Forest









Assiniboine Forest









Assiniboine Forest









Assiniboine Forest









Wolseley 









St. James









River Heights









Crescentwood / Fort Rouge / River Heights









Sherbrook and Maryland bridges / Misericordia Health Centre









IG Field / University of Manitoba

https://www.winnipegfreepress.com/multimedia/fp-slideshow/a-splash-of-yellow-562854102.html
photographer: Mike Sudoma


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*BellMTS Place has been formally renamed Canada Life Centre, the corporate sponsor is a subsidiary of Great West Life Co headquartered in Winnipeg.*









*The Aboriginal Peoples Television Network (APTN) is headquarter on Portage Ave. *









*Forest fires are the source of the hazy smoke that has ominously blanketed Winnipeg for much of the 2021 summer.*









*Trails at St. Vital Park*









*Shipping container Public Washrooms at St. Vital Park*








\
*PatioFest was sponsored by the Downtown Winnipeg BIZ, the objective was to reacquaint Winnipeggers to the new and existing patios in the city centre after extended lockdowns were lifted *









*Patrons enjoying PatioFest at True North Square*









*Hy’s Steakhouse has a new patio at Portage & Main after the Richardson plaza completed extensive renovations*









*A permanent structure for the Hy’s patio will be erected later this year, it will include 6ft glass walls*









*Bike infrastructure continues to improve with dedicated bike lanes*









*Co collaborators created this mural Sundogs by collecting “data on Winnipeg” and then by extracting textures, patterns and gradients from the photos, memories, feelings, emotions and experiences to visually simulate a representation of Winnipeg*









*The Lindsay Building open in 1912, originally an office building it was converted to apartments in 2002*









*The Garrick, a small concert venue recently shut down, the building is currently being used a Covid testing site*









*Portage Ave.*









*Winnipeg Trolly provides multiple guided tour through the city.*









*Millennium library park *


















*Millennium library park*









*Gusto North patio at True North Square*









_*Riverside at The Forks*_









*Splash Dash Tour Boats offers rides and tours of the Red and Assiniboine rivers*









*Waterfront Dr.*









*An hour north of the city is Lake Winnipeg, the eleventh-largest freshwater lake on Earth*









*Gimli beach streches 600 metres along the shoreline in the town of Gimli*









*The beach has a boardwalk, picnic areas, water sport rentals and a pier*









*Sunset from the Taché dock*









*Prominent beacons are lit in orange In honour of Canadian indigenous children *









*Esplanade Riel*


----------

